

Gov't Contractor abuses legal system to attack Open Source Developer - fharper1961
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131022/13260324972/govt-contractor-uses-copyright-fear-hackers-to-get-restraining-order-against-open-source-developer.shtml

======
fharper1961
How judges can be so ignorant and ready to do the bidding of the
establishment, is beyond me.

